

Why the Macbook's New USB-C Is the Port of the Future - echoless
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/usb-type-c-faq/

======
cmurf
I'm going to jump on it anyway, but Apple is a connector tramp. They were fast
on USB 1, average on USB 2, slow on USB 3, now the first on USB 3 redux, with
a quaint interlude with Thunderbolt. Thunderbolt may stick around for things
like video and RAIDs which sorta puts it in the what was FireWire, because
it's rather self evident now that there's no significant non-Apple Thunderbolt
adoption happening. They're will always be change, but it's the hot cold
attitude with those changes that bugs me.

------
thejrk
Does this support a one to many configuration? Will we have USB-C to
HDMI/ETHERNET dongles that work at the same time?

------
midnitewarrior
After years of shunning USB, the USB-C port is now the "Macbook's New USB-C"
port? Seriously???

